# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Dascylus trimaculatus

## Julio Macieira

_

Dascylus trimaculatus_

----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
O nome correto é Dascylus trimaculatus

----------

